# Snails Snails & More Snails!



## DML33 (Sep 10, 2011)

A couple weeks ago I setup my first tank. Went to a local store and picked up some plants. Once I got everything planted and filled up with water I noticed a couple small snails (literally only 1 or 2 and they were tiny). Well now here I am 3 weeks later and the snails have gotten larger and it looks like they have reproduced and theres many smaller snails on the glass. I haven't seen too many threads on snails and I was hoping for some information. Are snails in newly purchased plants a sign of anything - meaning should I not purchase from that store anymore? Can the snails cause any negative effects to my tank, plants, or fish? How can I get rid of them without having to pick them each out and without harming the plants or fish? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Snails are a very common hitch hiker on plants. Some people do dips with certain things to try and rid the them of it before going into their tank. Depending on what kind of snails they are, they can be a great addition to a tank. Ramshorn snails are a good one that I like, they eat algae and waste from the substrate. Pond snails however arent really good for much but taking over your tank. If you would like to get rid of them you can manually remove them or by putting in some cucumber at night and then remove the cuke with all the snails on it in the am before the lights come on. Another option would be to "fight fire with fire", by this I mean find some Assassin snails and they will take care of your problem for you. Afterwards you could remove and re sell them if you dont want them anymore. Loaches such as the Yo-Yo loach love to eat snails so they will take care of them as well. 

Hope this helps you out some.


----------



## backinaction365 (Dec 11, 2009)

You can resell them,I on occasion need ramshorn's to feed my tank with my assassins in them.Give me a shout out if you chose to sell them.I sell to local hobbyist in the Dallas,Tx. for $2 a snail(assassins)


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

What size tank are we talking about? I love my yoyo loaches, and they eradicated the snail population in about a month, but you need a good sized aquarium for them to be happy, prolly 40-50 gallons.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

xxbenjamminxx said:


> or by putting in some cucumber at night and then remove the cuke with all the snails on it in the am before the lights come on.


This is a great method, zucchini works as well.

I have the common little black snails and I do remove some with the above method every now and again, but they don't bother me. They eat algae as well as any left over food and don't seem to bother any plants.


----------



## DML33 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone. That was just the information I was looking for!



backinaction365 said:


> You can resell them,I on occasion need ramshorn's to feed my tank with my assassins in them.Give me a shout out if you chose to sell them.I sell to local hobbyist in the Dallas,Tx. for $2 a snail(assassins)


I'd be happy to sell them to you once they get a little bigger. Any recommendations on how to ship them? I'd probably go for a flat rate box from USPS but what about packaging to ensure they arrive alive?


----------



## Dacotah7 (Apr 10, 2011)

DML33 said:


> A couple weeks ago I setup my first tank. .....
> MODIFIED QUOTE:
> 1. Well now here I am 3 weeks later and the snails have gotten larger and it looks like they have reproduced and theres many smaller snails on the glass.
> 2. Are snails in newly purchased plants a sign of anything - meaning should I not purchase from that store anymore?
> ...


1. Snails reproduce profusely, like rabbits and rats, if left unchecked.
2. It is a rare store that guarantees snail-free and even more rare if it is true. Aquatic plants originate in the wild and co-habitate with snails. Unless one starts with snail-free plants and uses them to cultivate more in a snail-free tank there is some risk of obtaining plants with tiny snails or snail eggs on them.
3. Probably not except over population. They are scavangers, eating dead stuff, those things you want removed from your tank anyway. As far as I know they do not eat live plants, but I know they will eat some dead and decaying plants. They do not eat live fish, but if you have a dead one they are attracted to it and will eat it. Still you should remove any dead fish you find as they tend to pollute the tank and cloud the water.
4. As suggested, Assan Snails, Loaches, or they are attracted to vegetables, cucmbers, lettuce etc.
5. All the time, everyday, somewhere; it is a very common problem.

I am preparing to tear down a 125g tank and start over for 3 or 4 reasons, replace the substrate with something better for grwoing plants; I want to aquascapre and plant it, and algae and snails are out of control.
The algae is due to my neglect, with not enough time, I did not keep the water quality up, and allowed to much direct sunlight exposure.
At first the snails were helpful, but in time it is snail-heaven; way to many, a population explosion.


----------

